# Access to Service bulletins



## Superman58 (Feb 7, 2019)

I own a 2017 Honda HSS928A Snowblower, I would like to know how to access service bulletins. It seems like only the dealers can and they seem to keep the customer in the dark and if you don't know any better you'll be stuck with a malfunctioning machine. The augar control handle has a service bulletin going for the cam lock issue my dealer didn't know anything about it and I ended up fixing it myself. My chute keeps plugging up and if I never searched the web and found out that there was a service bulletin for that I would've thought I was stuck with a piece of junk. Now I have an appointment with my dealer to get that fixed. I know that these aren't safety issues but I would like to keep my machine running in tip-top shape.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Superman58 said:


> I own a 2017 Honda HSS928A Snowblower, I would like to know how to access service bulletins. It seems like only the dealers can and they seem to keep the customer in the dark and if you don't know any better you'll be stuck with a malfunctioning machine.


 Unfortunately, there doesn't appear to be any way to access them if you're not a dealer. Here are the ones we know about:
http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/Recalls/PTB54699-Poster.pdf

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1108354-post1.html

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1439714-post1.html

https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1597589-post1.html


----------



## Superman58 (Feb 7, 2019)

Thank you for the response


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Aren’t the service bulletins listed as “updates” here?:

https://powerequipment.honda.com/support/recalls-and-updates


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

vmax29 said:


> Aren’t the service bulletins listed as “updates” here?:
> https://powerequipment.honda.com/support/recalls-and-updates


No, that's only "Updates" and Recalls. I included the one update from that page for the early HSS928 blowers in my list of four. The service bulletins apparently lurk in a mystery site, perhaps this one: https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/Account/Login?ReturnUrl=/dealer

We have received knowledge of the other service bulletins only through the courtesy of [email protected]


----------

